# NEUER Bike, Fun und Outdoorpark nähe Hannover



## boogiemann (13. Juni 2017)

Moin Moin zusammen,

nach langen Überlegungen bin ich momentan dabei ein Konzept für einen "Outdoorpark" zu entwickeln.
Wie ihr wisst, ist das alles nicht so ganz einfach in diesem Land ;-) ABER: Juckt mich gerade nicht wirklich, wenn wir nichts unternehmen wird auch nichts passieren.

_*1. Folgendes ist auf einem ca. 3-5  HA großem Gelände in Lehrte (grob) geplant:*_
- grosser See mit Strandabschnitt zum chillen, grillen, baden und abhängen
- Eine Art Getränke Ausgabe mit kleinerer Hütte und Beachbar
- 2x Pumptrack
- 2x Lines Dirt (eventuell auch Offshore)
- 1x Elektro MX Strecke
- 1x Elektro Trail Ecke und Enduro
- 1x Anfänger und Kinderstrecke
- Kleiner Wiesenabschnitt 
- Klettern, Trampolin, etc...
- Bikes, Fahrzeuge etc... können gemietet werden.

_*2.Preise*_
Es wird einen Eintrittspreis geben. Je nach Umfang der Nutzung z.B Grundpreis 5 Euro zum Baden, chillen etc.. Dirt, Pumptrack, MX etc.. werden extra berechnet ich schätze es werden ca. 20 Euro.+ Grundpreis
Gerne könnt Ihr eure Meinung zum Thema Preis diskutieren. Ich persönlich würde als Single Person max. 30 Euro für eine Tgeskarte ausgeben.

_*3. Machbarkeit*_
Momentan geht es darum, wieviel Leute an so etwas Interesse haben. Ich bin der Meinung, dass unser Sport gerade BMX und Motocross ein wenig durch unsere Behörden zu nichte gemacht wird und dem möchte ich entgegen wirken. Ich denke auch in der Jugendarbeit können wir noch viel mehr tun.
Momentan habe ich keine Einschätzung wie so ein Konzept bei der jüngeren Generation ankommt bzw. wie ich "Besucherzahlen" und dementsprechende Machbarkeit und Nachhaltigkeit analysieren soll.

Daher diese Umfrage!

Wichtige Anmerkung:
*BITTE: Ich möchte nichts hören wie: klappt nicht, geht nicht, u.s.w!!!
Alle Firmeninhaber die Interesse haben sich "einzubringen" können mir gerne eine PN schreiben.*


----------



## demlak (13. Juni 2017)

Habe mir grundsätzlich auch schon mal Gedanken zu so etwas gemacht. Und fände es super, wenn das Angebot in Hannover erweitert wird.

Wenn es um ein primär wirtschaftliches Konzept geht (geh ich mal von aus, aufgrund der Bandbreite), dann kann ich dir nur den dringenden Rat mitgeben einfach mal die "Konkurrenz" abzustecken und dann das eigene Portfolio zu überdenken.

- Kostenlos dutzende Seen und Grillplätze in Hannover und Umland
- Kostenloser Deister
- Kostenloser Pumptrack in der Eilenriede
- Kostenlose Dirtlines in Hannover. Z.B. Eilenriede, Glocksee
- Kostenloser Skatepark "2er" in Linden
- mehrere Skatehallen in denen man auch mit BMX und Dirtbikes reinkommt
- Im Stadtteilpark Linden-Süd wird gerade ein Outdoor-Skatepool gebaut
- Piraterock Hochseilgarten in unmittelbarer Nähe, der auch keine Geldgrube ist.
- Seilgarten Hannover beim Wakitu
- Tumultus Indoor Spielpark
- Escaladrom in Wülfel (Boulderhalle)
- Superfly Trampolinpark hat gerade auf der Vahrenwalderstr. eröffnet
- und vieles mehr

Hinzu kommt, dass bereits Umgesetzte Projekte wieder dicht machen mussten. Da sei zum Beispiel die Campo-Arena erwähnt.
Und das ist nur Hannover.. in der näheren Umgebung (z.B. Steinhuder Meer) gibt es noch mehr Projekte.

Ich will niemanden eine Idee versauen.. aber es gibt halt einiges zu bedenken, wenn es um Wirtschaftlichkeit geht. So z.B. auch die Wintermonate.

Deine Umfrage kann ich so nicht direkt beantworten.. ich selber würde ein Angebot, welches mehr auf mich abgestimmt wäre, sicherlich auch öfter nutzen, wenn das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis stimmt. Jedoch sehe ich das in keinem guten Verhältnis, wenn ich fürs Biken Geld hinlatzen soll, wo es doch so viele kostenlose Alternativen in der Umgebung gibt, die auch zum Teil viel mehr beinhalten. Wo ist das Alleinstellungsmerkmal, dass den Weg bis nach Langenhagen und den Eintritt attraktiv macht?

Klar, alle anderen Angebote sind irgendwo getrennt.. und man hat nicht alles auf einen Haufen und gleichzeitig zur Verfügung. Fraglich finde ich, ob das überhaupt notwendig oder gar gewünscht ist. Wer seine Kinder auf die Kinderstrecke schickt, fährt nicht parallel Dirtline/Pumptrack/etc. sondern passt auf seine Kinder auf. Wer zum Sport machen kommt, wird wohl weniger den Grill anwerfen und seine teure Eintrittszeit im sitzen um den Grill verbringen.
etc.. etc..

Wie gesagt: grundsätzlich find ich es super, wenn das Angebot hier erweitert werden würde. Das müsste aber auch eine Erweiterung im Sinne von "zusätzlich" sein.. und kein Sammelsurium dessen, was bisher schon kostenlos vorhanden ist. Ich hätte da auch eine Idee.. sehe aber die Wirtschaftlichkeit auch bei meiner Idee nur bedingt.

Sollte es um ein primär pädagogisches Konzept gehen, würde ich generell das Angebot kleiner starten und bei bedarf erweitern. Und ich würde eher Richtung Gruppen und mehrtägige Aufenthalte planen, statt mit (für den einzelnen) teuren Tageseintritten.

--

Ich hoffe, dass das konstruktiv genug war und kein "vergiss es.. geht nicht!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boogiemann (13. Juni 2017)

Nein du versaust nichts da es nur eine Vision von mir ist , wie ich mir persönlich so etwas vorstelle. Für mich ist es eher ein Hobby diese Anlage zu betreiben. Ich könnte auch einen Verein daraus machen der wirtschaftliche Anteil, damit jetzt unbedingt Geld zu machen ist eher sekundär.

Mir geht es darum: wenn ich z.B auf der MX Strecke bin, hätte ich bock danach in den See zu springen oder ein bissl auf der Wiese mit anderen Leuten abzuhängen mir andere Leute auf dem BMX, Dirtbike etc.. anzuschauen, dass sich jeder von der anderen Sportart Inspirationen holt und Kontakte knüpft u.s.w dann Abends mit den gleichen Jungs noch nen Bier trinken und eine Wurst auf den Grill schmeißen. Das ist zumindest mein Lifestyle ;-) In den Skatesparks sind die Skater unter sich, in den Dirt Parks die Dirter u.s.w Ich stelle mir das als eine große Familie vor die die Leidenschaft des Lifestyles und des "Extremsports" teilt und an die zukünftigen Generationen weitergibt.
Und ja wenn ih auf der MX Strecke für 30 minuten meine Runden drehe fährt mein Kleiner mit meiner Frau auf der Kinderbahn bzw. wenn ich Pause mache trainiere ich Ihn. Und JA ich würde auch 5 Euro auf den Tisch legen um einen Tag ohne selber Sport zu machen mit meiner Familie da verbringen. Und auch die Eintrittspreise können sehr variabel gestaltet werden. Aber wie gesagt jeder ist da anders! 
*Daher die Umfrage 
*
Außerdem: Wenn ich ehrlich bin sind alle Dirt Bike Anlagen Nähe hannover extrem ungepflegt und haben keinen Scharm


----------



## demlak (24. November 2017)

gibts hier ein Update?


----------

